# Horn Wood - Expensive?



## Otto72 (21 Oct 2015)

I been browsing a website that is selling some really nice wood called 'Horn Wood'.
My question is the pricing, is this really worth the price they are asking? 
Seems really expensive, maybe because it has the ADA name slapped on it? 

A 30cm piece is around £30!

Is it really hard to come by in england or something? Searching Google it seems to be. Is this another wood like manzanita, where it originates from the usa? I'm looking for some nice looking wood and this fits the bill but £30 for one piece! I may up end up buying it anyway, but grr at the price, what you guys think? I been looking in the 'For Sale' section here hoping someone was selling some manzanita but no luck


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2015)

Hi all, 





Otto72 said:


> Is it really hard to come by in england or something?


 It looks to be the heart-wood from a root from a <"Dipterocarp"> or similar.

In the UK you should be able to find Oak (_Quercus_) roots, or dead heartwood from branches, that give you the same effect and are heavy (they should sink with little water logging). 

I look out for <"stag-headed Oaks"> as these often have suitable fallen branches for some PYO.

cheers DArrel


----------



## alto (21 Oct 2015)

If this is the dense wood that sinks almost instantly  it's always been $$, it's more costly to ship & less common to source.


----------



## Otto72 (21 Oct 2015)

Here's a bit of info..


> ADA Horn Wood is an extremely unusual and unique aquatic hardscape.  Like all our hardscapes, it is perfectly suited for aquascaping.  ADA HornWood is a rare gem in the aquascaping world and a welcome new addition to our aquatic hardscape collection.  Horn Wood was introduced recently in Aqua Journal Vol. 168 and has been used by Takashi Amano in some of his most inspirational works.
> 
> Provides instant natural decor for any fish tank set up.
> 
> ...


----------



## parotet (23 Oct 2015)

Not that rare if you know where to look for. I would explore mountain peaks around your area or exposed hills where trees (oaks, pines or any other species) are hit by strong winds, snow, etc. in winter. Trees have amazing shapes, slow growth (thus generally dense wood) and you may found interesting pieces of broken branches or dead trees.
My driftwood comes from areas at 1600-2000 meters above the sea level, mainly from junipers, oaks and pines. Next time I want to look for dead specimens of Arctostaphyllos uva-ursi, quite common in the mentioned areas, and belonging to the same genus of the trees that produce the famous Manzanita wood in California... In a few words, the woods are plenty of nice wood!

Jordi


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2015)

parotet said:


> Arctostaphyllos uva-ursi



Arctostaphyllos the Bear Grape, lovely name, got me curious..  Tho it grows about world wide still depends where you live, in our country very rare, it's on the red list and protected. If to be found chances are best in the dunes on lean sand as a small 30-40cm bush. but we are just a little speck on the map, not hard to be rare in a small country like that..


----------



## parotet (24 Oct 2015)

Quite common here in high mountain areas. The only problem is that even the old specimens are not that large... so only suitable for small tanks (60 cm or smaller ones) and it will never reach the size of Arctostaphylos manzanita.

Jordi


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2015)

Than i know now what to look for if i'm ever in Spain again.. Last time a was around Almeria didn't have aquarium wood on my mind.. I believe it was fresh fried fish instead in a small cantina at the boulevard, best i ever had..


----------



## Manuel Arias (24 Oct 2015)

zozo said:


> Arctostaphyllos the Bear Grape, lovely name, got me curious..  Tho it grows about world wide still depends where you live, in our country very rare, it's on the red list and protected. If to be found chances are best in the dunes on lean sand as a small 30-40cm bush. but we are just a little speck on the map, not hard to be rare in a small country like that..



In Spain is also protected: http://bibdigital.rjb.csic.es/Imagenes/DEV_Espec_Veg_Proteg_Esp/DEV_Espec_Veg_Proteg_Esp_543.pdf

But I assume that gathering dead individuals should not be a problem at all, so far you do not disturb to living exemplars or the growing area.


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2015)

Manuel Arias said:


> But I assume that gathering dead individuals should not be a problem at all,



Yes and no!?  not that i'm a nit picker.. But it all comes down to local law inforcement about invironmental protection. For example, in my country it is forbiden to take anything away out of nature (parks etc.) Many rangers turn a blind eye to innocent little gathering of peanuts. But if i ever get caught by a nitpicker ranger even with gathering dead wood from the forest. He can give me a rather high fine, gathering material from nature is under the poaching law, which is rather a seriously fined violaton.

Since nature world wide is under a major threat about all laws state the same.. stay on the path, look but don't tough nor take away.

 i do it to, i just always carefully watch around me and tug it away fast and good.. Just be carefull, and still treat nature with respect. for a nitpicker ranger the only respect is Obey the law by the letter.. Maybe you could build a real nice tank for what that fine would cost you.


----------



## Manuel Arias (24 Oct 2015)

I agree zozo, and that is my way to proceed. However, under that presumption, we should also make enquiries to learn from where and how the wood we buy in internet or LFS is obtained... And moreover, the strategies of the brands to avoid plant invasion in foreigner countries when farming the plants, or when they are extracting and how the stones. This hobby has always some details about impact in nature that we tend to put aside, but they are there even if it is not in our local area or country. The fact that in our countries is not allowed cannot be considered a proof that everywhere is not allowed, so some damage has been caused to nature somewhere to us having our pieces of wood/rock in the tanks. Being fully responsible with environment when having this hobby is a hard task, but I agree we should do what we can.


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2015)

Yes indeed, many of our tropical wood could also come from illegal lumber and even if it isn't illegal still we stimulate poor people from 3th world countries to distroy thier environment for our pleasure. This also goes for more than just what we put in our tanks. It's a crooked issue, you can discuss for hours to come and only get more sad every minute you think about it.

I might add, just for convenience, what do you know about nature and it's relations..  There could be a grub or what ever larvae of an endangered insect living in a piece of wood gathered in nature which you probably not even notice and just flush down the drain while cleaning it or drown in your tank. So any argument against such a fine, can be refuted instantly. Its a discussion on slippery ice..  But it is something we all should think about and research once in a while. About  what the hell are we actualy doing and why!? 

 Come closer to nature? Rather don't go onto that road to far..  If we want to keep enjoying our sometimes $omewath lurid hobby.


----------



## parotet (24 Oct 2015)

The good thing is that dead wood in high mountain areas where I collect them is already cured by the sun, snow, rain, etc....So, much better to collect dead branches (something which I have always assumed it is legal) than killing alive specimens.

The former Spanish law for flora and fauna protection was very confusing in that sense, as you could not disturb, kill, etc. any species. However, there are plenty of activities (I.e. Pick up wild asparagus, aromatic plants, etc.) which fell in a difficult situation as they were "traditional" activities. To avoid this illegal situation and the need of asking permits for common activities with low impact, it was assumed that self-consumption was a good rule of thumb for determining what needed a special permit and what not.
Not sure, but I guess that dead wood picking is allowed although you have to be careful because in some common woods (not sure if this is the right word in English, I mean a forest owned by the municipality and to the inhabitants of the village), the wood is free but only for locals.
I suppose it is a meter of quantity. No one will fine you for picking a few branches... A different thing is if you want 5 tones for selling it on eBay 

Jordi


----------



## Manuel Arias (24 Oct 2015)

parotet said:


> suppose it is a meter of quantity. No one will fine you for picking a few branches... A different thing is if you want 5 tones for selling it on eBay



Quite true...in Spain. In UK you become an offender even if you take a single piece. Here there is less surveillance than in Spain but if you are caught, the law is much more strict. In any case, as you say, one thing is two or three branches, another collect it by tons to sell it.


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2015)

It also depends where you live ofcourse and how much wide open natural landscape there is. In a densly populated speck on the map like The Netherlands there are not many natural parks left, the most parks still there you cross within half an hour walking.. . Officialy for us it isn't even alowed to stray from the path.. we still do of course but if a ranger catches you doing it.. Oh my,  be glad if you come away with a warning.. If your backpack is filled with wood and stuff, you can bet on it, there's a nice ADA setup going down the drain. Straying from the path is the same as distroying a lot of delicate probably endangered wildlife sp. and disturbing the little balance left. You could scare and stress wildlife doing that, a mother could be scared and abondon here den and young. All arguments which you can only answer with  Sorry!"..

I few years back there was a large wild Fontinalis antipyretica robbery reported. They claim and point the finger to aquarium anthouisiast are the offenders.. Who else?? They visited and questioned some lfs's about it.. These things happening will make sure, if caught you will be presented as an example and message to the rest.. Here you go, thank you and goodbye, spread the word!? 

Pick a flower OK, stick a little spade in the parks dirt and you'll hang if they see it.


----------



## parotet (24 Oct 2015)

What about picking up driftwood in beaches? You may not have huge national parks or high mountain areas in Holland but driftwood brought by the sea may be interesting. Some weeks soaked in freshwater and ready to go!

Jordi


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2015)

yes Beachcombing is alowed, there are even people making a living out of it. Also cabinet makers advertising with furniture made out of beach driftwood, quite expensive too. .. But i live South in the dutch mountains near german and belgium borders, and as dutch hill billy i have to drive about 2 hours shortest route if no traffic jams to get at the nearest beach. Thats more gazoline than a piece of dw from the lfs..


----------

